# Different Versions of Carmen



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I am rather confused about the different versions of _Carmen_. Does anyone know of some resources I can look at to figure out all the alternate scores? Is there anything online? I'm also pretty sure that I've encountered different versions of the dialogue. Are there substantial changes?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

adriesba said:


> I am rather confused about the different versions of _Carmen_. Does anyone know of some resources I can look at to figure out all the alternate scores? Is there anything online? I'm also pretty sure that I've encountered different versions of the dialogue. Are there substantial changes?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carmen


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Whatever the edition, I don't like the _opera- comique_ version. I've always favored the recitatives.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I see you have already found it, but I did a survey that includes descriptions of the various versions and my recommended recordings of each in this thread:

Carmen on disc

And here is an article that provides much information about the different versions:

http://www.classicalnotes.net/opera/carmen.html

N.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I guess what I would like to know is can I see the different dialogues and various changes all laid out somewhere? Is there somewhere that I can view the different scores?


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

adriesba said:


> I guess what I would like to know is can I see the different dialogues and various changes all laid out somewhere? Is there somewhere that I can view the different scores?


You won't find the scores for the newer critical editions online due to copyright restrictions. You should be able to find the Choudons ones, but for Oeser and the latest Schott you would need to buy those scores. Alternatively you could buy the Gheorghiu recordings second hand with the librettos (the sets that came with the libretto are now out of print) if you are happy to follow with libretto rather than a score.

N.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

The Conte said:


> You won't find the scores for the newer critical editions online due to copyright restrictions. You should be able to find the Choudons ones, but for Oeser and the latest Schott you would need to buy those scores. Alternatively you could buy the Gheorghiu recordings second hand with the librettos (the sets that came with the libretto are now out of print) if you are happy to follow with libretto rather than a score.
> 
> N.


OK, I haven't seen much online so I'll probably have to buy something eventually. Do you know if some performances make up new dialogue that was not in the original libretto?


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

adriesba said:


> OK, I haven't seen much online so I'll probably have to buy something eventually. Do you know if some performances make up new dialogue that was not in the original libretto?


I'm sure they do! It's also usual to cut parts of the dialogue, off the top of my head the Sinopoli and second von Karajan recordings have more of the dialogue than others and the Oeser edition of the score is the one that I used when listening to different versions (I then cross referenced back to a free Choudens II online for the differences in the music.) I didn't look at an original Choudens I for the original dialogue and there is less dialogue on the Opera Comique recording (but they may have cut it for the recording).

Get an Oeser score and the Gheorghiu/Alagna recording (second hand with the libretto) to start and then it should all make sense from there.

N.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Music libraries attached to a university used to have these things. I'm not sure what is available where you live (and in these difficult times) and if you can access scores.

What about this?

https://www.prestomusic.com/sheet-m...bizet-carmen-new-critical-edition-vocal-score


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The Gheorghuiiu / Algana recording has an alternative Haberna which is interesting but some genius decided to put it directly after the normal one instead of an appendix so interrupting the drama!


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

DavidA said:


> The Gheorghuiiu / Algana recording has an alternative Haberna which is interesting but some genius decided to put it directly after the normal one instead of an appendix so interrupting the drama!


Absolutely, it's from the latest critical edition published by Schott (and I can't remember whether it appears as a variation in the score or to be performed after the usual one we all know).

N.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The Conte said:


> Absolutely, it's from the latest critical edition published by Schott (and I can't remember whether it appears as a variation in the score or to be performed after the usual one we all know).
> 
> N.


It was the one Bizet wrote originally. Worth hearing out of interest in an appendix but not in the middle of the drama


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

DavidA said:


> It was the one Bizet wrote originally. Worth hearing out of interest in an appendix but not in the middle of the drama


Absolutely, I agree. However, I can't remember if it is suggested to be performed like that in the Schott edition or not (so whether it is a bad idea of the edition that Plasson took up, or if the decision was solely Plasson's to record it that way).

N.


----------

